# Cutting Stamping Rubber with your Vinyl cutter or Engraver



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Has anyone done this ,, Cut a Rubber material with a vinyl cutter or a Engraver,,( like a rubber stamp) I remember seeing or hearing about it somewhere,, 

I think it was a Material we run thru our Cutter, and then glue it onto a wood block,, 
If so, Where do we purchase it!
What kind of blade do we use 45 -60?
What settings do we set our machines at?
If anyone has any input in this as to what material it is , and techinique, I would love it if you would share, it.
thanks
Sandy JO


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is a place that sells blank stamp pads. Maybe you could buy a sample and see what it looks like and then search for that material Stamp Pads - Purchase a Stamp Pad in Black, Blue, Red, Green or Violet.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Bobbie,,
Have you ever heard of anyone using their cutter to do this? 
Or am I thinking totally wrong,, and it shoud be a engraver,?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I am actually even wondering if the Hartco thicker material with the right force and blade depth could do this,,


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is a really great description I found on how to make the wooden stamps with rubber. Assembling a Rubber Stamp Blank


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

This also might be what you are looking for, its the material that is cut into Speedy Cut 6.75 x 11 (White) - $9.59 : Stampeaz, LLC, Home of PZ Kut and other hand carving supplies, and looks like the sheet is big enough that you should be able to cut it. If not there are also more supplies on this page.. You know thinking about it, I wonder if that black template material would work. You could cut your design on that and just adhere it to the block since it does have the sticky backing.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I was wondering it too, if it was a design something pretty non dimensional I would think most if this template material might work, 
stick it on a wood block or piece of plexi,, hummmm
might have to do a lil testing this weekend,, 
I wonder tho if the ink would adhere to the template material the black stuff or the rubber,, i will go check out your links,,


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

on paper threads site they actually sell the stamp material right here Stampin' Stuff : Paperthreads, Your Diecut Superstore, also in their forum there is a video on showing how to mount it once its cut.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

off to check it out,,


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here is the video of making the stamp, pretty neat stuff    http://www.paperthreads.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9863


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Bobbie, i dont see it,, 
can you repost, please


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

got it,, i see it now


----------

